# Browning Cobra bow from 1974-1985 (estimated year)



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

After this many years you will never find new parts to repair that bow, but if you would post some pics of it maybe some one might have some old parts laying around and from the pics might help them to recognize them.


----------



## bowjoe1800 (Sep 8, 2008)

That was my first bow, 1980. Took my first deer with it. Shot my first 3-D with it. Although in those days we took cardboard, wired it together about 3 or 4 " thick, and glued NFAA animal targets to it. Stuck them out in the woods, just one stake, and shot. Ahh the simple days. Shot my first winter 300 league with it too. I think a 286 was my high score before target panic took over. Cured it in about a year though with a whole lot of work.
Good luck in finding your parts. If I knew where any was located I would send them. I'll keep my eyes open and you in mind.


----------

